# Nebengewerbe Anmelden und was nun ?



## d33k0n (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab doch ein paar kleinere fragen zu dem Thema "Nebengewerbe".

Undzwar vorab, bin Hartz4 empfänger und hab keine abgeschlossene Berufausbildung.

Will aber nun im Internet ein Portal eröffnen wo ich für kleinanzeigen Geld verlange.
Dies geht aber anscheint nicht ohne ein gewerbe anzumelden oder lieg ich da auch falsch ?

Dann meine fragen wären echt nett wenn sie mir jemand beantworten könnte, suche seit Tagen im internet rum, lese Foren durch und FAQs.

Frage1: Geht die Nebengewerbe Anmeldung ohne Ausbildung ?

Frage2: Was sollte man alles beachten in einer selbständigkei ?

Frage3: Gibts auch andere möglichkeiten meinen Dienst zu betreiben ohne ein gewerbe anzumelden ?

Vielen dank schonmal im Voraus

cu d33k0n


----------



## Peter Klein (27. Januar 2007)

Du kannst ein Gewerbe anmelden, egal was du vorher gemacht hast, auch ohne abgeschlossene Ausbildung. Einfach aufs Amt gehen und den Schein abholen, hatte bei uns damals 10,30€ gekostet.

Es gibt einen Freibetrag, der liegt glaube ich bei 400€, weiss es nicht genau, am besten erkundigst du dich bei einem Steuerberater oder direkt beim Arbeitsamt. Die sollten eigentlich betsrebt sein dir zu helfen, da du evtl. wieder den Weg in die Arbeitswelt findest dadurch.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Peter


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Entweder hat er die nötigen Infos schon..... oder er ist schon wieder pleite gegangen (guck mal aufs Datum). 


Peter Klein hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst ein Gewerbe anmelden, egal was du vorher gemacht hast, auch ohne abgeschlossene Ausbildung.


Anmelden ja..... aber nicht unbedingt auch selbst ausüben.
Es gibt Gewerbezweige in denen ein Meisterbrief zwingend erforderlich ist.
Es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit einen entprechenden Meister einzustellen.
Und dann gibt es noch Gewerbezweige wo man zumindest eine entsprechend abschlossene Berufsausbildung haben muss.
Gibt aber auch genug wozu man keine Berufsausbildung braucht.


Peter Klein hat gesagt.:


> .....oder direkt beim Arbeitsamt. Die sollten eigentlich betsrebt sein dir zu helfen.....


Sollten sie..... sind sie aber nicht (immer). 

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Rund eine halbe Stunde nach dem er gepostet hat, hat er sich nie wieder blicken lassen.
Also recht unwahrscheinlich dass ihn die Infos überhaupt noch erreichen. 
[/edit]


----------

